# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  Testoprim D real

## SnaX

These pictures turned out like  :0piss:  because i dont know how to take a picture..

Heres what I have:

Heres the box they came in; cost a little over $***, so says on the tag you cant see:




Here is what the lines on the vials read since you cant make out the photos:

TESTOPRIM-D
Solucion Inyectable
I.M.
Reg. No. 75267 S.S.A
Labs Tocogino S.A. DE C.V

Is this enough to tell me if they are any good? Or should i attempt better photos?

----------


## ajfina

how many's for $*** ?
and what kinda of test is that ? prop, enanth or cyp? how much mgs per ML?
where they from? what country?

----------


## SnaX

Im not sure how to read this.. whats this.. spanish?...
Well this is some mexican giz...



if im reading this right, it says... 

50 mg of propinate 

i dont know this next line.. Enantato de testosterona 200 mg

then some shit about 1 ampolleta de 1 ml.

i have 6 of these vials...

**I was real excited at the thought of being able to get stronger.**
He told me these were good. I didnt do much research on this test-d.. i started hearing about scams, and underdosed vials.... So now im askin about this stuff i have now.

And im not going to ask online for a supplier, cause i read about some of the little fuggers that steal money... their mothers would be ashamed.
But now im curious, about a site online that sells a list of distibuters that are supposedly not fake.. is this site legit... can i name the site here, or is it not allowed.

----------


## devil1

thye look good to me. just seen them down in mex myself at a trustworthy pharm. i believe it it is a test mix, 50 prop and 200 e. i could have piked them up for * us dollars a piece. they are cheap and alot of ppl on this site advise against them. im going to pick some up next time im down. :Smilie:

----------


## ajfina

no i can't name the sites here , u have to PM a mod or a VET and ask them, 
ampolla= vial
it sounds good 50mg of prop and 200 of enanthate not bad, the only suck part is that prop need to be injected at least eod to take advantage of the prop u have to do it eod but u have enanthate on the same vial so no good idea to do it EOD , enanthate is a long acting test so no need to be injected eod , 2 shots a week is fine what u can do is split one vial so u do 25mgs of prop and 100mgs of enanthate eod ends up with 400 of enanthate and 200 of prop ( not enought prop per week in my opinion but no more choice i think) per week
and never seen those vials b4

----------


## SnaX

One last quicky here.

I did a little research, and some people are sore in the injection area from taking test-d. I also read that some people aren't..

Is this true? 

What would cause this? Sensitivity to propinate for some people? or would this be caused by bacteria in the vials?

----------


## devil1

> One last quicky here.
> 
> I did a little research, and some people are sore in the injection area from taking test-d. I also read that some people aren't..
> 
> Is this true? 
> 
> What would cause this? Sensitivity to propinate for some people? or would this be caused by bacteria in the vials?


prop can cause some soreness, but the pain means a gain. do you have enough to run a cycle?

----------


## SnaX

i have the 6 vials now. Ill be getting more soon.

Im also curious about estrogen side effects. A friend suggest nolvadex .. i think thats the name. It blocks estrogen receptors in the body. What you all think about this?

----------


## SnaX

unfortunately i cant. the internet is evil i tell you. maybe i can click email.
yeah i sent you a rediculous message via email
i sent two... just to make you ask why
damnit, i sent one more. last one. but its real good

----------


## ajfina

> the internet is evil


right on it is evil bro  :LOL:

----------


## SnaX

You know why the internet was originally created right?
To launch nukes from anywhere within the U.S... evil.. but kind of cool. 

Anyways, i cant send any PM's, i think it's because im new it wont let me... evil internet striked again... dun dun dun

So there are pros here who can help me not get ripped off?
I was thinking that's not a good idea posting this... Im still iffy on that.. we'll see.

Sheisse i had to edit.

----------


## sevenmann

Yes, I have some of the same stuff, extremely painfull to inject, 
results were ok, and bought in a pharmacy in Mexico

----------


## nvrkuit1

> Yes, I have some of the same stuff, extremely painfull to inject, 
> results were ok, and bought in a pharmacy in Mexico


Use a different needle to help with pain. draw with the 21 or whatever needle comes with it but use a 31 or similar for your dose to ease pain. the test is oil base for slow release and you will feel it at the site for a while but it works well.

----------

